# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  EWN-#184-Xtypas

## petzi

Ξεκίνησαμε για πλάκα την Παρασκευή να το συζητάμε, και ο djtasos (δεν νομίζω να είναι καν γραμμένος στο forum - αν και μέσα στο δίκτυο) μας μάζεψε μαζί με εξοπλισμό και τα συμπράκαλά μας και πήγαμε την φθινοπωρινή μας εκδρομούλα σε 920 μέτρα υψόμετρο απέναντι από τη Χαλκίδα.
Στη διαδρομή ο liousis μας περίμενε χωρίς να έχουμε δώσει ραντεβού (?) και έτσι είχαμε και την ευκαιρία να βγάλουμε ένα link για πλάκα.
Το σημείο είναι τίγκα στις κεραίες που εξυπηρετούν την περιοχή, τσιμεντένιο δωματιάκι με αδιάλειπτη παροχή ρεύματος, και διάθεση για φιλοξενία του wifi ιστού.
Προς το παρόν στήθηκε όπως όπως ένα wrap και σε λίγο βγαίνει το πρώτο λινκ με liousis. Δυστυχώς δεν είχαμε υπολογίσει την τεράστια διαφορά υψόμετρου που θέλει το πιατο μας πολυ σκυφτό.
Στις επόμενες εβδομάδες θα στηθεί ιστός για την φιλοξενία πιάτων και routeraki για να υποστηριχθούν 2-3 links.
Το σημείο είναι πολύ βολικό για στρατηγικά λινκς καθώς οπτικά ενώνει περιοχές που δεν μπορούν να συνδεθούν απευθείας μεταξύ τους και δίνει μια μεγάλη υπόσχεση για την συνέχεια του ασύρματου δικτύου (awmn - ewn) βορειότερα.
Στη διάθεση της ewn κοινότητας για προτάσεις.
σπόντα spirosco : η Αρτάκη είναι ακριβώς απέναντι όπως θα δείς και στις φωτογραφίες παρακάτω.

Ο κόμβος είναι στο wind http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=13884 αλλά και στο 
ewn http://ewn.awmn/?page=nodes&node=184

Ευχαριστούμε τον Τάσο για την ωραία εκδρομή

----------


## petzi

more photos

----------


## liousis

Καλορίζικοι παιδιά!
Εγώ είμαι παρόν όποτε με χρειαστείτε.
Σας ευχαριστώ για την μεγάλη χαρά που μου δώσατε.Να είστε πάντα καλά!  ::

----------


## liousis

Πρόσθεσα και το bb link στον κόμβο μου στο wind του ewn.
Κάνε το ίδιο Περικλή, να βγεί η γραμμούλα μας...  :: 

ΕDIT: Πρόσθεσα το Link και στο wind.awmn

----------


## antonisk7

καλορίζικοι !

----------


## sv1bjr

Βουνό ακούγαμε και βουνό δεν βλέπαμε.

Τώρα που άρχισε να γίνεται πραγματικότητα φωτιά στ' άρματα.

Καλοριζικο.

----------


## neo4

Μπραβο παιδια!!
Καλοριζικοι  ::

----------


## spirosco

Ευγε παλουκαρια  ::  

σποντα προς φωτογραφο: μου φαγατε το χωριο με το δενδρο...ντροπη  :: 

Πραγματικα δεν υπαρχει interface που να μην ζηλεψει ενα link με το βουνο, αλλα επειδη δεν πρεπει να παει χαραμι ουτε ενα πιατο εκει πανω, προτεινω τα εξης:

- ο antonisk7 να φορεσει το κρανος του μιας και τα Ψαχνα -ειδικα λογω των ΤΕΙ- εχουν μπολικο κοσμο που μπορει να εκμεταλευθει το δικτυο, εφοσον φτασει εκει με ενα καλο link.

- o φιλτατος dalex ειχε αναφερει παλαιοτερα καποιο πολυ καλο -και πολυ ψηλο- σημειο προς βορεια Ευβοια νομιζω.
Ας μας πει αν ισχυει οντως κατι τετοιο.

- o kokkasgt να στρωσει τον πισινο  ::  του μπας και βγαλουμε αυτο το ρημαδι το link (artaki beach - drosia beach), εκτος κι αν υπαρχει τπτ αλλο στα σκαρια.

- αν δεν δω ενα -60 στο liousis-xtypas θα σας περιλαβω ολους μαζι εκει  :: 

Και παλι μπραβο παιδες

----------


## liousis

> - αν δεν δω ενα -60 στο liousis-xtypas θα σας περιλαβω ολους μαζι εκει


Aν δεν φτάσουμε χαμηλά το Link όσον αφορά το σήμα, εννοείται ότι θα αποσυρθώ από το συγκεκριμένο link έτσι ώστε το interface που κοιτάει τώρα προς τα εμένα να πιάσει κάπου καλύτερο τόπο...  ::  
Ας ελπίσουμε ότι η τύχη θα μου χαμογελάσει επιτέλους ,μιας και το σημείο που έιναι στον Χτυπά έχω οπτική επαφή καθαρότατη!!!

----------


## liousis

Έβγαλα και δύο φωτογραφίες από το μπαλκόνι μου....
Μάλον έχω καθαρή οπτική επαφή.  ::

----------


## θανάσης

Παναγιώτη ο Κώστας κατέβασε τον διακόπτη για βλάβη στην περιοχή.
Τώρα για την σύνδεση ανάμεσα στα router μπορεί να έχουμε κάνει λάθος εμείς, είχε πάει 11:30 η θερμοκρασία είχε πέσει φύσαγε για τα καλά, καταλαβαίνεις πως μέσα στην νύχτα κάτω από τον αεραγωγό εξαγωγής του ζεστού αέρα στο όρθιο, δεν υπήρχε και περιθώριο για έλεγχο.

----------


## liousis

> Παναγιώτη ο Κώστας κατέβασε τον διακόπτη για βλάβη στην περιοχή.
> Τώρα για την σύνδεση ανάμεσα στα router μπορεί να έχουμε κάνει λάθος εμείς, είχε πάει 11:30 η θερμοκρασία είχε πέσει φύσαγε για τα καλά, καταλαβαίνεις πως μέσα στην νύχτα κάτω από τον αεραγωγό εξαγωγής του ζεστού αέρα στο όρθιο, δεν υπήρχε και περιθώριο για έλεγχο.


Μπορεί να είναι και έτσι.Το λέω αυτό γιατί το βράδυ που γυρίσαμε το δοκίμασα και έπαιζε κανονικά.Ποιος ξέρει...  ::

----------


## θανάσης

Αν έπαιζε μετά, μπορεί και να έχεις δίκιο στην υπόθεση που κάνεις.
Με κάνεις να ανησυχώ

----------


## sv1bjr

Το όλο σκηνικό μου θυμίζει την βάναυσα απατημένη σύζυγο που και εκείνη ανησυχούσε και εξομολογείτο στην κολλητή της.

-Είναι τόσο άπιστος ο δικός μου από την πρώτη στιγμή που παντρευτήκαμε που αρχίζω να αμφιβάλω αν τα παιδιά......... είναι δικά μου.  ::

----------


## liousis

::   ::   ::

----------


## θανάσης

> Το όλο σκηνικό μου θυμίζει την βάναυσα απατημένη σύζυγο που και εκείνη ανησυχούσε και εξομολογείτο στην κολλητή της.
> 
> -Είναι τόσο άπιστος ο δικός μου από την πρώτη στιγμή που παντρευτήκαμε που αρχίζω να αμφιβάλω αν τα παιδιά......... είναι δικά μου.


  ::   ::  Δυστυχώς μεταφέρεις την πραγματική αλήθεια για την κατάσταση που επικρατεί στο χώρο φιλοξενίας, μπορούν να επιβεβαιώσουν και οι υπόλοιπη που μετείχαν.

----------


## spirosco

Στατιστικα για τους routers του κομβου (wireless links):
- Alix : http://www.spirosco.awmn/cacti/graph_vi ... leaf_id=42
- PC : http://www.spirosco.awmn/cacti/graph_vi ... leaf_id=44

και inet links αντιστοιχα:
- Alix : http://www.spirosco.awmn.net/cacti/grap ... leaf_id=42
- PC : http://www.spirosco.awmn.net/cacti/grap ... leaf_id=44

Το θεμα με την συζηγο...εεε, με την ethernet ειναι υπο παρακολουθηση  ::

----------


## θανάσης

Από Παρασκευή 01:30 μέχρι και Κυριακή 15:30 δείχνει να μην έχουμε επικοινωνία με την ether1. Δεν πρέπει να πήγε κανείς γιατί τα κλειδιά είναι εδώ. 
Spirosco μαγικά έκανες και λειτουργεί ξανά.  ::  
Το latency του ewn184 http://10.145.18.140/cgi-bin/smokeping. ... 184-xtypas.

----------


## spirosco

Βασικα εχω μια υποψια για την ether1 του alix, της οποιας αφαιρεσα παλι το auto neg, και αν συνεχισει να μας κανει κολπα τοτε θα χρησιμοποιησουμε την ether2.

Στο μεταξυ ετοιμασου απο βδομαδα για το 140αρι της Παρνηθας και το νεο link με sv1bjr  ::  

@Ρωσσετο, μολις εχουμε κατι στραμενο προς τη μερια σου, θα πεσει η σχετικη ενημερωση ωστε να το "τσιμπησεις"  :: 
Για τις λεπτομερειες θα τα πουμε κι απο κοντα μαλλον.

Y.Γ. ανεβασα λιγο πιο πανω και το link με Παρνηθα ωστε να μην ειναι πολυ κοντα σε αυτο με τον Παναγιωτη.
Υ.Γ2. Παναγιωτη, ειδα οτι κερδισες μπολικα dbακια, τελικα ποιο ηταν το προβλημα?

----------


## liousis

Μαστρο Σπύρο δεν ξέρω εάν το ότι έφτιαξε το σήμα έχει σχέση με κάποιες αλλαγές που έκανα (κατέβασμα της συχνότητας από 5420 σε 5200-χωρίς να υπολογίσω το Link της Πάρνηθας sorry- και αλλαγή του Txpower σε default από την μεριά μου και 14db από την μεριά του βουνού)...?Αλλά αυτό το CCQ δεν λέει να χτυπήσει 100/100,όπως ήταν παλιά δηλαδή!  :: 
Κάνε παιχνίδι και μόνος σου εάν νομίζεις ότι κάτι μπορεί να γίνει, μιας και γνωρίζεις πολλά περισσότερα...Εννοείται ότι πάντα έχεις το ελεύθερο!  ::

----------


## liousis

> Στο μεταξυ ετοιμασου απο βδομαδα για το 140αρι της Παρνηθας και το νεο link με sv1bjr  
> 
> @Ρωσσετο, μολις εχουμε κατι στραμενο προς τη μερια σου, θα πεσει η σχετικη ενημερωση ωστε να το "τσιμπησεις" 
> *Για τις λεπτομερειες θα τα πουμε κι απο κοντα μαλλον.*


Δεν κανονίζουμε και μια ουζοσυνάντηση εάν μαζευτούμε αρκετοί...?

----------


## spirosco

Μεσα για το ουζακι, θα τα πουμε απο κοντα  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Παίδες, μεθαύριο φεύγω για καμιά δεκαριά ημέρες οπότε το βλέπω από Σεπτέμβριο.

----------


## spirosco

Σημερα το απογευμα μετα τις 17:00 θα γινονται εργασιες στον κομβο που θα επηρεασουν -προς το καλυτερο βεβαια- τα links με Skai & Liousis.
Επισης θα τοποθετηθει κι ενα 100αρι πιατο το οποιο θα σημαδευει τον sv1bjr. Με αυτο το επερχομενο link θα προστεθει ενα ακομη path αναμεσα στη νοτιο και κεντρικη Ευβοια.

Αιντε να τελειωνουμε με τα εργα υποδομης για να ασχοληθουμε πλεον και με καμμια υπηρεσια  ::

----------


## john70

άντε κάνε καμια δουλεία , όλο παραλία και ρέκλα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ysam

Έλα να τελειώνετε με τον Χτυπά έχουμε και δουλειές λέμε..  ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

Τελος εργασιων για σημερα -ποσταρω απο το βουνο γιατι οταν φτασω κατω θα βαριεμαι σιγουρα  ::  

Οι εργασιες θα συνεχιστουν αυριο το μεσημερι.

Παναγιωτη θα χρειαστω τις βασεις που εχεις σπιτι σου ή ακομη καλυτερα κι εσενα  ::  . Θα τηλεφωνηθουμε αυριο.

----------


## sv1bjr

> Τελος εργασιων για σημερα -ποσταρω απο το βουνο γιατι οταν φτασω κατω θα βαριεμαι σιγουρα  
> 
> Οι εργασιες θα συνεχιστουν αυριο το μεσημερι.
> 
> Παναγιωτη θα χρειαστω τις βασεις που εχεις σπιτι σου ή ακομη καλυτερα κι εσενα  . Θα τηλεφωνηθουμε αυριο.


Τι μου θύμισες πάλι....!

Ο σύζυγος διαβάζει την εφημερίδα του στο κρεββάτι με την σην συμβία του δίπλα, όταν εκείνη γυρίζει για να κλείσει το το φως στο κομοδίνο της, οπότε ο σύζυγος ατάραχος της λέει :
Μην κοιμηθείς,..... θα σε χρειαστώ.  ::  

Ετοιμάσου Πάνο......  ::

----------


## liousis

::   ::   ::

----------


## tzortzisd

Παιδια, να ρωτησω κάτι.
Με tzortzispal (#85) μπορει να γινει κατι? γιατι ειναι η μονη διεξοδος που εχω....

----------


## spirosco

Αυτη τη στιγμη φιλε μου δεν υπαρχει interface ουτε για δειγμα.

----------


## john70

> Αυτη τη στιγμη φιλε μου δεν υπαρχει interface ουτε για δειγμα.


Το πουλάς το μουλάρι φίλε μου ?

----------


## θανάσης

> Αυτο το ΠΣΚ πανω στο βουνο εγιναν οι εξης εργασιες:
> 
> Τοποθετηση νεου αλουμινενιου πιατου 100cm/feeder/καθοδου με επεκταση για το link με Παρνηθα[/*:m:29i3tr1p]Τοποθετηση νεου αλουμινενιου πιατου 80m/feeder/καθοδου με επεκταση για το link με Αρτακη[/*:m:29i3tr1p]Τοποθετηση ενος alix 2c2 μεσα σε ηλεκτρολογικο κουτι με CM9 και CM6 για να εξυπηρετησει τα links με Παρνηθα και Αρτακη αντιστοιχα[/*:m:29i3tr1p]Σηκωθηκε το link με Παρνηθα (38km). Εγιναν τρεις επισκεψεις στον Χτυπα για την προετοιμασια/στοχευση, και μια επισκεψη αστραπη σημερα στις εγκαταστασεις της Παρνηθας οπου φιλοξενειται ο εξοπλισμος του συλλογου για να γινει alignment.
> Αν και προκειται να αντικατασταθει το 100αρι απο τη μερια του Χτυπα με ενα 120αρι ή 140αρι πιατο, παραυτα το link δινει καθαρα 38-39mbit tcp με καλο latency[/*:m:29i3tr1p]Σηκωθηκε το link με Αρτακη (13km). Δινει 42-43mbit tcp και μενει να διορθωθει το tilt απο τη μερια της Αρτακης για να πεσει αρκετα και το tx power[/*:m:29i3tr1p]Με την ευκαιρια -εκτος βουνου- εγινε λιγο fine tunning στο link Pit-Spirosco2 και πλεον αποδιδει κι αυτο γυρω στα 42mbit tcp[/*:m:29i3tr1p]
> 
> Απο τα προβληματα που συναντησαμε, τα πιο χαρακτηριστικα ηταν:
> Χρειαζεται βελτιωση το σημειο στηριξης ορισμενων απο τα πιατα. Εχει δρομολογηθει μια επισκεψη για αυτο το σκοπο.
> Σπασμενη βαση στο παλαιο 100αρι πιατο. Μαλλον παει για πεταμα.
> Με την αποκαθηλωση του απελευθερωθηκε ενα σημειο με καλυτερη οπτικη για το πιατο που κοιταει τον Παναγιωτη.
> ...


Μετά τις παραπάνω διαπιστώσεις αυτό τον μήνα έγιναν αρκετές επισκέψεις για να διορθώσουμε τα πράγματα.
Συμφωνήσαμε να βάλουμε ρεφενε για να αγοράσουμε μερικά νέα υλικά για τον κόμβο του οποίου η χρήση αναβαθμίσθηκε μετά από την εγκατάσταση του συλλόγου (awmn) στο νέο σημείο στην Πάρνηθα (Σωλήνες, βάσης, πιάτα, καλώδια, RB433 και τα παρελκόμενα).
Επαφή με τον ιδιοκτήτη του χώρου που μας φιλοξενεί και πλέον έχουμε πολύ καλύτερες συνθήκες φιλοξενίας (συμφωνήσαμε να γίνει και κόμβος στην περιοχή του δεν έχουμε!!).

Οι εργασίες που έγιναν στο κόμβο είναι οι εξής:
Tοποθέτηση 2 ιστών 6m – 2” ένας για τις βόρειες επαφές Τελέθριο, Δάφνη από το σημείο και ένας νότια για Πάρνηθα και κεντρικές περιοχές.
Τοποθέτηση και λειτουργία του εξοπλισμού που περιλαμβανει 1 alix, 2 επαφές full κι ένα switch, προσφορα μελους του δικτυου.

Η αλλαγές που έγιναν έχουν φέρει τα εξής αποτελέσματα.
..................1.σε λειτουργία link Παρνηθα 1,20μ cm9
..................2.σε λειτουργία link Spirosco 0,80μ cm9
..................3.σε λειτουργία link Atomicnet 0,80μ cm9
..................4.σε λειτουργία link liousis 0,80μ cm9
edit(25Αυγ09).5.σε λειτουργία camera Ασφαλείας εγκατάστασης
..................6.σε αναμονή link kosmosFM100 0,80μ cm9
edit(26Αυγ09).7.σε αναμονή link pantheondafni 1μ cm9 (τοποθετήθηκε το πιάτο)
..................8.σε αναμονή link Teletrio 1,20μ cm9
..................9.σε αναμονή link sv1bjr 1μ cm9

Το πάνελ που μας πρόσφερε τόσο καιρό ο mojiro επιστρέφει στη βάση του ασφαλές.
Έχουν αγοραστεί και τα υλικά για το ράφι που θα τοποθετήσουμε τα μηχανήματα μας
Δυστυχώς φωτογραφίες δεν μπορούμε να ανεβάσουμε (τουλάχιστον όχι πριν την έγκριση από το ιδιοκτήτη, αφού ο χώρος έχει και άλλα μηχανήματα).

----------


## tzortzisd

Να ρωτησω κατι. Αν βρω εξοπλισμό και τον προσφέρω (και οσο βοηθεια μπορώ) είναι πιθανό να κάνουμε κατι με το λινκ?

----------


## PIT

> Να ρωτησω κατι. Αν βρω εξοπλισμό και τον προσφέρω (και οσο βοηθεια μπορώ) είναι πιθανό να κάνουμε κατι με το λινκ?


Φιλε Τζορτζι μακαρι να μπορουσαμε να βγαλουμε και αλλα Λινκς απο κει πανω!!! Ομως, η ως εχει κατασταση, ειναι λιγο δυσκολο  ::  Δυστυχως....

----------


## tzortzisd

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tzortzisd
> 
> Να ρωτησω κατι. Αν βρω εξοπλισμό και τον προσφέρω (και οσο βοηθεια μπορώ) είναι πιθανό να κάνουμε κατι με το λινκ?
> 
> 
> Φιλε Τζορτζι μακαρι να μπορουσαμε να βγαλουμε και αλλα Λινκς απο κει πανω!!! Ομως, η ως εχει κατασταση, ειναι λιγο δυσκολο  Δυστυχως....


ασε δυστυχως οπτικά ειμαι εγκλωβισμένος....και δεν εχω διεξοδους!!! πρεπει να παω να στησω σε κανενα χωράφι στο ασχετο κανεναν ιστο για να βγω γυρω γυρω απο τους λοφους για να δω το δικτυο!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## liousis

Ο Χτυπάς είναι down εδώ και κάτι ώρες και έτσι όλη η Χαλκίδα και προς τα βόρεια (spirosco-kingaetos -saggy κλπ..) είναι down.Γιατί συμβαίνει παίδες αυτό εφόσον εγώ είμαι up και το ίδιο και το link pit-sv1bjr?Δεν έπρεπε να περνάει από εκεί? Σαν να μη ρουτάρει συτό το Link...  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

O sv1bjr πάντως μπαίνει κανονικά στο δίκτυο, παρ' όλο που ο eviawind1 είναι down, το ίδιο θα πρέπει και ο Pit.

----------


## spirosco

Κι εγω παντως εφτανα μια χαρα Αθηνα ολο το διαστημα που ηταν κατω ο Χτυπας λογω ρευματος (pit-sv1bjr-liousis-parnitha...).
Δεν μας ειπες ομως Παναγιωτη τι ακριβως δοκιμασες και δεν επαιζε.

----------


## johns

eviawind up 
απο της 12:00 και μετα.

sv1bjr βραχος Ο κομβος  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Γιάννη μου

Απ' τους εξαιρετικούς δασκάλους που έτυχε να απαντήσω στο δρόμο μου, προσπάθησα να πάρω ό,τι περισσότερο γινόταν.

Μα όσα και να παίρνω, συνέχεια τους αναζητώ για να μου λύσουν τα προβλήματά μου....

Να είσαι καλά.

----------


## θανάσης

Σημερινή κατάσταση Κόμβου #184 και αλλαγές
..................1.σε λειτουργία link Πάρνηθα 1,20μ cm9
..................2.σε λειτουργία link Spirosco2 0,80μ cm9
..................3.σε λειτουργία link Atomicnet 0,80μ cm9
..................4.σε λειτουργία link liousis 0,80μ cm9
..................5.σε λειτουργία camera Ασφαλείας εγκατάστασης
..................6.σε αναμονή link kosmosFM100 0,80μ cm9
19/09/09. .....7.σε λειτουργία link pantheondafni 1μ cm9
..................8.σε αναμονή link Teletrio 1,20μ cm9
..................9.σε αναμονή link sv1bjr 1μ cm9
19/09/09------10.εγκατάσταση λειτουργία UPS

----------


## spirosco

.

----------


## tritsako

::   ::

----------


## PIT

Μπροβο παιδια!!!

ΑΝΤΕ ανεβαινουμε σιγα σιγα!!!!

----------


## klarabel

Συγχαρητήρια παιδιά.

----------


## JB172

Super duper.  ::

----------


## Neuro

> Σημερινή κατάσταση Κόμβου #184 και αλλαγές
> ..................1.σε λειτουργία link Πάρνηθα 1,20μ cm9
> ..................2.σε λειτουργία link Spirosco2 0,80μ cm9
> ..................3.σε λειτουργία link Atomicnet 0,80μ cm9
> ..................4.σε λειτουργία link liousis 0,80μ cm9
> ..................5.σε λειτουργία camera Ασφαλείας εγκατάστασης
> ..................6.σε αναμονή link kosmosFM100 0,80μ cm9
> *19/09/09. .....7.σε λειτουργία link pantheondafni 1μ cm9*
> ..................8.σε αναμονή link Teletrio 1,20μ cm9
> ...


Συγχαρητήρια και από εμένα παιδιά. Πρέπει να αρχίσω να σκέφτομαι πιο σοβαρά και για τον Arkitsa ewn#130 από ότι βλέπω, μιας και βγήκε και το pantheondafni.

----------


## liousis

Εύγε!
Συγχαρητήρια Λεβεντόπαιδα!!!

----------


## spirosco

Δαφνη Ευβοιας -> Αθηνα ποσα ms ειπαμε?  ::  


```
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-pantheondafni.xtypas.ewn (10.146.53.253)  1.143 ms  2.626 ms  1.216 ms
 2  alix1.xtypas.ewn (10.146.53.130)  1.573 ms  1.204 ms  0.971 ms
 3  gw-xtypas.parnitha-skai.awmn (10.67.175.249)  2.183 ms  2.379 ms  2.595 ms
 4  gw-parnitha-skai.7bpm.awmn (10.19.180.222)  2.615 ms  2.997 ms  2.759 ms
 5  rb2.7bpm.awmn (10.19.180.131)  3.359 ms  3.571 ms  4.180 ms
 6  gw-7bpm.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.221)  4.863 ms  3.855 ms  4.375 ms
 7  gw-spirosco.tenorism.awmn (10.17.119.206)  5.203 ms  15.865 ms  4.178 ms
 8  gw-tenorism.vlsi.awmn (10.17.122.173)  5.914 ms  7.592 ms  4.778 ms
 9  hermes.awmn (10.19.143.13)  7.915 ms  5.271 ms  7.243 ms
```

Ο κομβος παιζει με ενα rb433ah και περα απο το link με Χτυπα, υπαρχει διαθεσιμο ενα 100αρι πιατο/cm9 αν υπαρχουν προυποθεσεις να συνεχισει ο κορμος δικτυου και προς αλλες περιοχες.
Γι'αυτο το σκοπο απο σημερα εκπεμπει ενα πανελ στους 5300 με κατευθυνση βορειοδυτικα (Θεολογος/Αρκιτσα).

Ελα να ξυπαμε λεμε  ::

----------


## tritsako

Ωραίος!!  ::

----------


## PIT

Καλοριζικα!!!  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Αυτά είναι, μπράβο. Δοκιμάσατε κάνα σκαν προς τα εκεί? το AP στον Θεολόγο είναι up και με πελάτες επάνω.
Αν πάνε όλα καλά, το επόμενο ΣΚ θα είμαι επάνω. Στείλτε με πμ κάνα κινητό να μιλήσουμε.

----------


## sv1bjr

Παληκάρια για Καβάλα αργούμε....  ::  

Λέω να βάλω ένα πιατάκι στο πατρικό της γυναίκας μου....  ::

----------


## jockium

Μπράβο παιδιά! 
Πάντα τέτοια!
( & ευχαριστώ...  ::  )

Θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι πιο ενεργός στην συντήρηση του εν λόγω κόμβου, από ότι ήμουν στο χτίσιμο του...  ::  
[ανωτέρα βία με εμπόδισε να ανέβω δάφνη τον τελευταίο μήνα...]

----------


## saggy00

Καλοριζικα!!!  ::

----------


## θανάσης

http://www.awmnforge.awmn/el/phpbbfo...84&hilit=#p384

----------


## θανάσης

Έγινε μια πιο μεγάλη επιθεώρηση του κόμβου για να δούμε την κατάσταση του ηλεκτρονικού, ηλεκτρολογικού εξοπλισμού. Της προηγούμενες φορές ελέγχαμε μόνο τα μηχανικά (βιδώματα, ιστούς, πιάτα, μόνωση για τα νερά).
Το συνεχές UP TIME φτάνει στον ένα χρόνο σε λίγες μέρες  :: , από την πρώτη μέρα λειτουργίας έχουμε μια πτώση 2V στην τροφοδοσία των router τα καλώδια είναι εντάξει (θα χρειαστούμε νέο τροφοδοτικό και μια νέα μπαταρία στο ups που πέρασε ένα καλοκαίρι και ένα χειμώνα σε οριακές θερμοκρασίες).

Από παρεμβολές υπάρχει μόνο ένα καινούργιο άγνωστης προελεύσεώς σήμα στο 5555, που μας ανάγκασε να με μεταβάλουμε την συχνότητα σε ένα link που ήταν κοντά μας.

----------

